# Engine - gearbox combinations



## rotazuk (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi
I have a ca18de engine out of a s13 silvia that I am thinking of installing into a suzuki based offroader that I am building . I am just looking for different gearbox options as the gearbox out of the silvia is way to long . I have heard a rumor that there is a shorter one availible ? Whats it out of etc .

Also another rumor is that the L series engine and the ca have the same bolt pattern to the gearbox . Is this so ? 
Options are mate engine ot existing suzuki box , mate engine to gearbox and t/case from 4x4 nissan or mate engine to shorter rwd gearbox . 

Guess the question is , does any one have a list of all the different engines and the different gearboxs that can be made to fit them ?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i suppose with enough money and know-how, one could mate MANY engine and tranny together

what combos do you need

FR? RR? 4WD?


----------



## rotazuk (Sep 23, 2004)

*gear box options*

best option is getting a ca18de to the L18 or z20 gearbox , thus I can run there 4wd system . Second option is the ca18de to a smaller 5sp rwd box and mating that to the suzuki 4wd transfer case . 

Cheers
Chris


----------

